# File size and syncing



## SueMac (Nov 2, 2014)

I watched the video by Matt K on the Kelby training site about LR and the mobile syncing.  One aspect I have not heard or read about is the size of files and syncing.  I'm using a Nikon D810 and somewhere I think I saw where he was on a D800.  So we are taking mega size raw files.  I assume it takes quite a while to sync photos to the iPad, especially if there were a lot of them, and also what internet connections are available.

Anyone have any experience with the large sized files?

I'm not sure I would use the system to adjust the raw photos, but I could see it being a help to set up some favorite collections on the desk top, sync some photos to the iPad, then save them on the iPad for showing.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 2, 2014)

I've got a D810 and a D800E and had a D800 until I upgraded.  I haven't used LrM that much but enough to know how it works. I think the static collection that are getting sync'd consist of less than 200 files .  What gets sync'd first to the Creative Cloud and second to the iPad are the Smart Previews.  These are DNGs and may even be lossy DNGs. They are never NEFs. One Smart Preview DNG is 1Mb where as the equivalent NEF is ~43Mb.  While 1MB goes to CC from LR, I'm not sure exactly what CC sends to the iPad, it might even be smaller.


----------



## SueMac (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks Cletus!  That makes a lot more sense than uploading those huge files.  A few years ago I used Aperture and it was easy to make albums and have them load to the iPad and iPhone and when doing that the iPad or phone would reduce the size of the photos upon import.  If it didn't do that I would have had to make separate files of smaller pictures.  Not hard to do but just one more step.

We live in a motorhome with limited internet band width.  Works pretty good most of the time, but.....I'd sure eat up our monthly allotment if I was syncing the enormous files.  I'll have to play around with this to see if it will do what I'd like.  It would be easier to make some collections then sync to the iPad, then save that collection.  Wouldn't need other files strictly for the iPad. 

Appreciate your quick reply and info.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 2, 2014)

Yep, you've got it.  It's actually about 1.5-2mb per photo, as it also sends a rendered preview.


----------

